# Free Masters Contest!!!



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

This looks interesting! I have been reading a lot about Golf fantasy and I wonder if anyone else is involved with this sort of game. I believe is can be gamble that may have better odds then the house.


----------



## 5teamparlay (Apr 3, 2006)

The Masters is one of my favorite events to watch for the course alone. I was at the Monday practice round last year. A little action here or there (freeer the better) can make it even more enjoyable.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

This looks pretty fun. I think I'll sign up for it later. There are lots of fantasy golf leagues around the internet that you can sign up for. Who are your four golfers that you guys chose?


----------



## 5teamparlay (Apr 3, 2006)

I took VJ, PHIL, davis and furyk


New to site, I golf year round here in FLA, will post some pics of the courses I play.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Looks really interesting, I'll definitely be checking it out. I'm interested in the fact that it's "tiger-less"

I guess it would be boring because he wins half the time, but if no one is allowed to pick the guy who will likely win, then most of the time you won't even have a clear winner, as no one was allowed to make the best pick...


----------

